# Munchkin's Story



## Blyre (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Today I brought home Munchkin, a gorgeous mixed bunny (Dwarf andMini-Lop) with a lovely light tan coat and white belly. She was born onFebruary 6, 2006 and though I've only had her for about two hours,she's already stolen my heart. Right now, she's watching Daddy on thecomputer from the privacy of her wooden nest box. I have a hard timeexpressing the feeling I have as I watch her explore her new home.
The first thing I noticed about her personality was that after she wasplaced in her cardboard carrier, she immediately did a little binky. Iknew I had made the right choice then and there.

I don't have any pictures of my baby girl yet but as soon as I can buy a camera, I will be posting a ton of pics of her.

Blyre


----------



## Lassie (Apr 17, 2006)

Well She sounds cute. I can't wait to see them. 



My bunny name is Buster and he is cute too.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lassie wrote: *


> Well She sounds cute. I can't wait to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> My bunny name is Buster and he is cute too.


I've seen Buster and he is adorable. Do you ever have trouble with wanting to constantly pick them up and cuddle em? 

Blyre


----------



## Lassie (Apr 17, 2006)

I cuddle buster all the time. He is my baby and I love him very much.:group


----------



## Blyre (Apr 17, 2006)

I just took a glance at Munchkin and she'scamped out in her nestbox. I can't blame her as she's finallywindingdown from the move-in.

I had to tear myself away from laying next to her cage and watching herevery movement. She's spending a lot of time in the nest box right nowand I can't blame her for that.

I'm definitely picking up a camera on Friday....hehe.

Blyre


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 18, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> I'm definitely picking up a camera on Friday....hehe.


Good! One of our biggest regrets is that we don't have enough baby picsfrom when Jordi was a baby. They grow so fast.I can't wait tosee your little one!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 18, 2006)

aww...she sounds so cute! i cant wait to see some pictures!:bunnydance:

i also regret not having very many baby pictures of peapoo, so make sure you take plenty!


----------



## Blyre (Apr 18, 2006)

It's the next day and I have resolved not tospend another night trying to sleep next to the bunny cage.Hop....hop....BAM! Hop....hop....BAM! I wanted to make sure thatMunchkin got settled in okay but she is a noisy little bunny....hehe.

Every inch of the wire flooring is covered with towels and she isfinally starting to chill out. In fact, she did her first bunny floptoday. Heh, she hopped into the litterbox as I turned away fromwatching her and then I heard the rustling of litter. I turned aroundand there she was, sprawled out as much as she could in thelitterbox. I couldn't help but go awwww 

Today, I also learned that bunny nails however short, can put quite the little scratch on an unprotected arm...hehe.

I love my little pooper.

Blyre


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 18, 2006)

I love how much you love her already!! I'm sure she's soo happy with you too


----------



## Blyre (Apr 19, 2006)

Today I got my first thump from Munchkin. I wasconcerned about her eating the cotton towels in her cage and how thetowel floor might be interfering with her litter box training so I setabout removing them temporarily. Well, she didn't take too kindly tothat and hopped past meheading for the nest box for a sulk.Right before she went inside she paused to give me a thump and a flick.

My baby girl is growing up to be such a spoiled little prima donna...hehe. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 19, 2006)

This afternoon I started trying to bond withMunchkin. She's already a very good-natured bunny, but I've learnedthat she doesn't like to be picked up and held a lot. So, I cleared aspace in the living room and opened the cage so she could get out andhop around on the carpeting. She looked so cute running around andbinkying on the carpet that I had to fight off the urge to pull herclose for a cuddle. Of course, the first half of three hours was spentwith me yelling "no" and making sure she doesn't pull up the carpet orchew on my TV's power cable....hehe.

A wonderful thing happened after a while. I lay down on my stomach andstayed motionless and quiet. She started running up to me and nudgingmy hand. I'd give her a little pat and she would run away. A fewseconds later, she would come back and I repeated the gesture. Heh, shecame up and licked my glasses for a brief second or two before doing abinky and racing around behind me to try to eat the back pockets off myjeans.

Then, she parked it right next to the TV stand and just pancaked out,letting me pet her for quite a while without a single word ofcomplaint. She looked so peaceful; I wish I hadpicture toshow you all.

Right now, she's flopped out in her litter box. I guess it's her daybed in between eating and hopping around in her cage. She's so adorable.

I've resolved that I won't be picking her up unless it's absolutely necessary from today on. 

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 19, 2006)

aww.... how cute... cant wait to see some pictures:bunny19!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds like Munchkin is starting to bond withyou . Isn't it great getting to know their personalities, and whatthey like and don't like. Looking forward to seeing pictures

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Apr 19, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Sounds like Munchkin is starting to bond with you . Isn'tit great getting to know their personalities, and what they like anddon't like. Looking forward to seeing pictures
> 
> Jan




Yeah, she's got me wrapped around her little paws and I think she knowsit. Having her here right now is the best time considering that I'mrecovering from knee surgery. I'm installing her an inside run onFriday so I can have her out and still be able to work on my creativewriting without fear that she's going to get into something when I'mnot looking.

I should also be picking up a digital camera on Friday as well. Ofcourse, I haven't decided what kind of camera to buy yet....doh....

I never get tired of watching her hop and binky across the carpeting. 

Blyre

P.S. Don't tell Munchkin but she almost didn't come home with mebecause of a male blue Mini-Rex that was just so friendly and seemed towant to come home with me SO much. It's interesting how a moment'sdecision could affect two lives like that.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 20, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> I should also be picking up a digital camera on Friday as well. Ofcourse, I haven't decided what kind of camera to buy yet....doh....


oh...i cant wait to see your little bunny!!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 20, 2006)

Munchkin's training hit a big snag today. I wastrying to train her not to be afraid of me picking her up. Everythingseemed to be going well (she loves craisins by the way...hehe) until Iput my hand on her back to prepare her for being lifted. To put itmildly, she instantly squirmed, kicked, defecated and urinated. Inother words, she went from fun bunny to manic mammal in the briefest ofmoments. I ended up having to herd her into her cage for a calm downperiod while I clean up the mess and assess where I went wrong.

I believe the fault here was trying to start training her outside thecage before making sure her litter box training was complete. I justhope I haven't inadvertantly undid the last few days of progress withher.

I've decided that I have to approach her training in the following manner:

1) Litter Box Training
2) Bonding with her to overcome her sudden fear responses
3) Desensitizing her to being picked up.

It's a good thing I canget throw carpets relatively cheap....hehe

Blyre, who is learning that Munchkin follows a different timetable than his


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good schedule going to me!

I've also found it's much easier if I herd my babies into a pet carrierand get them to a spot where they are uncomfortable (ie. dining table).Then the picking up process is much easier.

When's that camera coming? Can you borrow one in the meantime?


----------



## Blyre (Apr 20, 2006)

Munchkin and I are back on speaking terms again.Apparently, all it took was a half-shoebox filled with hay and she's mydarling angel again. A few minutes ago, she flopped into the litterboxand let me pet her in that state. I'm sure glad that she doesn't holdgrudges....heh.

I'm definitely going to slow down on the training. She hasn't been herelong enough to really get settled in and I don't want to end upinstilling some bad behaviors in her. 

Despite the fireworks today, I still love the fuzz ball. 

Blyre, who welcomes suggestions on training

P.S. Tomorrow I go shopping for various items and the camera has been added to the list.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 20, 2006)

cant wait until you get the camera and we get to see some cute little bunny pics!!:bunnydance::colors::bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 20, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> cant wait until you get the camera and we get to see somecute little bunny pics!!:bunnydance::colors::bunnydance:



It's a certainty once I find one with the features I want and the pricerange I need. You know, I keep going back to Munchkin's freak-out and Ihave to wonder how much of her reaction was natural instinct and howmuch was instilled before I got her. Other than the picking up bit, sheisalways very good natured and fun loving. It's weird.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 20, 2006)

I have officially restarted Munchkin's litterbox training and I intend on achieving success. To that end, I havemoved her water bottle, food bowl, and hay box into the living sectionof her cage. That, of course, leaves her litter box in the diningsection of the cage.

Her cage is actually two Midwest Wabbitat 25x19x20 cages clippedtogether to form a larger unit. For a little bunny, it's a pretty goodamount of space. The living section is rather crowded at the moment andI won't know if it's made any difference until I completely clean thecage pans tomorrow and judge the amount of pills and whatnot I findover the next few weeks. 

Munchkin's a little peeved with me right now over changing herapartment but I have to do something to move her litter box trainingforward before I can get her used to having some time outside her cage.This is an aspect of pet ownership that I'm not finding all thatmuchfun but the alternative is bunny landmines or worse allover my living room.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

As promised, here are some first pics of mylittle Munchkin. I just got the camera so some of the photos may be alittle shaky and of course, bunny decided to be lovey-dovey and notstay very still for the camera. I'll post more as I take them.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

And another. I can't seem to figure out how to put more than one attachment in a post at a time.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

And still more. Bear with me, I took quite a few today...hehe

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

Yadda Yadda....


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

Blah blah....

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

Man, I'm loving the idea of sharing my baby with you all but there has to be a better way....heh. 

Blyre, who will be here all week so try the veal!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 21, 2006)

Awww, Munchkin, there you are!

You must've learned your squirming techniques from my Jordi girl.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 21, 2006)

Today, Munchkin got spoiled big time. New toys,a new hay bin (okay that was more for me because of earlier haymesses...heh), a couple more grass mats, a brand new pet carrier, andnew bedding, litter, and hay. Well, the new video camera andtripod was for her too so I'll add that to the list. 

I know she's loving the heck out of the hay bin. Hay whenever she wants it...yay! hehe

Blyre, who was honestly surprised that all that stuff didn't set him back more in cost.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, your little darling is very cute, I lover her ears and her colour is gorgeous. 

One day I must get a rabbit that's not white, I have 4 white Bunnies.

Soooska:bunnydance::jumpingbunny::bunny19:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 22, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi, your little darling is very cute, I lover her ears andher colour is gorgeous.
> 
> One day I must get a rabbit that's not white, I have 4 white Bunnies.
> 
> Soooska:bunnydance::jumpingbunny::bunny19:apollo:




Ironic you should say that because I've had 4 bunnies in my entire life and none of them have been white.

Here's a photo of Munchkin testing the integrity of her home....from the outside....heheh

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 22, 2006)

Tonight, I used a trick that I had read on oneof the rabbit pages to coax Munchkin back into her home. I caught hertrying to go behind a stack of cardboard boxes that I hadn't gottenaround to putting away and I wanted to discourage her from eating filesthat hadn't been unpacked yet. 

Basically, I walked behind her and clapped my hands repeatedly whilesaying "bedtime" in a loud enough voice. I kept doing this until shecrossed into her home and then stopped. I must admit that it isdefinitely an effective technique in getting a naughty bunny to go tobed without making her home seem like a prison.

She's really not all that naughty but occaisonally she gets a case of the butt and ignores Daddy....hehe. Kits these days.....

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh, no wonder you love her so much - she'sgorgeous!!!! And yes, she deserves to be spolied . Well done onfinding a way to get her back inside that works - saves a lot of timeand hassle in the long run!

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Apr 22, 2006)

My little Boo-bers is not having a good daytoday. We live downtown and when it gets to being Summer, they blockoff the street from time to time for little fairs and whatnot. Well,Munchkin isn't used to hearing all these strange sounds coming fromoutside and she's been having little spaz attacks. Right now, she'sholed up in her nest box apparently to ride out the storm. Oh yeah,it's raining outside today which isn't adding to her or my mood. Poorthing is having difficulty being a city rabbit...hehe.

On a good note, I got her used to going in and out of the pet carrierso that is a plus when it becomes time for her to visit theVeterinarian. Of course, I'm hoping that we won't have to make thattrip until she needs to be spayed.

I took some new pics but they need to be resized and renamed before I can post them. I'll try to put some up as soon as I can.

Thanks for the compliments on Munchkin, LuvaBun and everyone. I wasapprehensive about bringing a bunny into my home but I'm finding her tobe a wonderful companion and worth all the extra effort that raising apet entails.

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2006)

aww.. shes so adorable! i love her!:inlove:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 22, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> aww.. shes so adorable! i love her!:inlove:



Thanks, she's my little baby-kins. 

This is my favorite of all the pics I've taken so far.

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 23, 2006)

she's to cute!:bunnyheart


----------



## Blyre (Apr 23, 2006)

A very quiet Sunday over here and I'm taking time away from doing my usual chores to post on the day. 

I finally learned why Munchkin always seems to be awake and active sooften. She stays up when I'm in the Living Room and as long as I'maround she'll stay awake to apparently keep an eye on what I'm doing.It's kind of cute when you think about it.

I have her in her cage today so I can start getting her used tospending a lot of time in it once I go back to work. The cage set up islarge enough so she has plenty of moving around room and I put enoughgoodies in it so that she won't be bored. When my next payday gets herein two weeks, I'm going to install her rabbit run so that she will beable to spend time out of the cage again. She needs more reinforcementto her immediate surroundings and though I feel somewhat guilty abouthaving her in lockdown, she's only been here a week and my letting herrun around the Living Room may be currently doing more harm than good.

Of course, I talk to her a lot and give her nose rubs through the barsso it's not like she's not getting any attention. Today, I need a breakfrom following her around and making sure she doesn't get in trouble. 

Very tired bunny parent here....hehe

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 23, 2006)

*Blyre wrote:*


> Today, I need a break from following her around and makingsure she doesn't get in trouble.
> 
> Very tired bunny parent here....hehe
> 
> Blyre


lol...i know how that feels.. i have to follow peapoo around to make sure she doesnt chew wires


----------



## Blyre (Apr 23, 2006)

I've noticed something interesting tonight. WhenI let Munchkin out to run around, she gets very animated and binkiesall over the place. But when she goes into her cage for an extendedperiod of time, she tends to go into her nest box and lay there staringat me in between napping and the odd trips over to her bowl and bottlefor feed and water. Is she trying to use her mysterious bunny powers tosilently persuade me to open the cage door?

Today, I stuffed her nest box full of hay so that she could havesomething more than just her grass mat to lie on. She looks so cute inthere all curled up and I know she had fun organizing her bed the wayshe wanted. 

I hope she doesn't feel like I'm punishing her or something becausewhile I want her to have her play time, I also need her to have hercage time. Of course, she might just be really tuckered out becausewhen she is out, she is really out. That bunny can really work up asweat when she's playing....heh.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 24, 2006)

Today is officially one week since I firstbrought Munchkin home. Today is also the first day that I ever heardher sneeze and it caused mesome worry after all the reading Ihad been doing around here on rabbit respiratory problems. Beingconcerned, I got her out of her cage and checked the condition of hernose. Everything seemed fine and of course, she nipped me. I guess ifsomeone was playing around my nose area without permission I'd be alittle ticked off too....hehe. Suffice it to say that I told her no andput her back in her cage and that was that.

She has another issue that is beginning to concern me. When I am layingor sitting by the cage, she will come out and play, eat, whatever. Butwhen I leave her sight area, she goes into her nest box and staysthere. I'm pretty sure that I'm starting to worry over nothing, but hasanyone else run across this sort of thing?

Also, her plastic hay bin that wasn't a weekold broke today.The little plastic clips that attach it to the cage wires broketherefore making it useless and I had to throw it away. I suppose I'llmove up to one of the metal ones now that simply hang on the inside ofthe cage. In the meantime, I'm giving my baby her hay in a plastic bowlthat I hadn't had much use for anyway.

Blyre


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 24, 2006)

Could the hay rack be fixed with zip ties (cable ties)? I can't live without them!

The sneezing could just be dust or allergies. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 24, 2006)

I managed to reattach the hay bin but I'm goingto reinforce with that zip tie idea of yours, Laura. Thanks forsuggesting it. 

She doesn't sneeze a lot so it might just be dust. I try to keep herarea of the Living Room as clean as possible, but it's hard to keep ontop of it all the time. 

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2006)

She is certainly keeping you on your toes withgiving you plenty to worry about. Welcome to the world of being aconcerned bunny parent 

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Apr 25, 2006)

Today I installed Munchkin's rabbit run, Version1. I went over to Lowe's and bought 10' of wire clothmaterial and some zip ties. Basically I unrolled the wire cloth andattached it to the cage.

Munchkin spent all her time in the run trying to get near me. I fed hera few craisins and gave her many words of reassurance but I can tellshe's not happy with her smaller play area. 

I expect at least one escape attempt soon....

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 26, 2006)

Today is shaping up to be a relativelyuneventful day. Munchkin is getting more and more used to her rabbitrun and I am getting ready to go back to work tomorrow. Her hay binbroke off again but this time I used zip ties to reattach it and itseems to be working well with the added bonus of preventing her fromdumping all her hay out onto the floor from rearing up and digging atthe hay.

I moved her cage over to a place where she can get more sun and I canget more light to take pictures of her. She looks so cute hoppingaround and I really have to fight the urge to pick her up for a cuddle.She's been skittish lately and jumping at sounds. Hopefully, once shefeels more secure in her environment, that will subside.

I wish I knew what her grown up size was going to be. She's not a big bunny but she's no teacup tipper either.

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> She's not a big bunny but she's no teacup tipper either.


LOL! What a great expression. Glad to hear she is settling in to herrun - she'll probably be doing a spot of sunbathing while you're atwork 

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Apr 27, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> *Blyre wrote:*
> 
> 
> > She's not a big bunny but she's noteacup tipper either.
> ...


I just want her to feel safe and comfortable in her home. Her training will be long and difficult on her otherwise. 

I went back to work today and Munchkin spent her first real day byherself. I fed and watered her ( and put out her toys) before I left soshe had everything she needed to get through the day. I shouldn't havedone it but I took pity on her and took her out of her playpen to runaround the Living Room. I could tell she liked it because she perked upalmost immediately and started running and hopping all over the placefor a solid hour. Finally I herded her into her carrier and lifted herback into the playpen. 

She was such a good girl. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 28, 2006)

Munchkin is sulking in her nestbox again since Irefused to take her out and let her run around the Living Room. She'lltake treats without a problem but once I stop giving them, she will runback into her cage. I'm starting to think that there is something I'mdoing wrong.

Once I pick her up, she will settle against me and be still until it'stime to put her down. I know she likes being petted but once I put herdown, she runs into the cage and no amount of urging short of going inthe cage after her will get her to come out. I don't want toreach into the cage because I feel that it's an invasion of her spaceand it may be adding to her skittishness.

Should I leave her be to come out at her own time and choosing orshould I continue to pick her up unbidden so she is continually used tobe handled? I realize that it's a tricky decision to make so I welcomeany advice that you all can offer.

I hate feeling like I'm forcing my attentions on her.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

A very quiet morning around here. Munchkin'sbeen fed, watered, and is now munching happily on her hay. I took herout earlier for a cuddle and as we sat in my recliner, I startedpetting her. After a few minutes, she started licking my face andclicking her teeth in a bunny purr. It was so cute.

I've learned so far that she definitely doesn't like to be picked upand then once held, doesn't like to be put down. She's also shy aboutcoming out of her cage in the rabbit run unless I shake the treat bag.She knows that sound. If I shake her bag of craisins or hay, she comesbarrelling out of her cage and goes into full Beg Mode. Heh, thatalways brings a smile to my face.

I think I've been misinterpreting her hiding in the nest box assulking. Truth be told, I really don't know why she likes to spend somuch time in it other than its dark and she feels safe in it. I watchedher do a flop in it earlier and I had an awwmoment.

Next week I'm picking up a portable spot light so I can get more lightfor pictures as well as some new treats to give to her. Can anyone giveme some suggestions for healthy treats that I can offer her that won'tpile on the pounds later or spoil her too much from her regular food?

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

I enjoyed reading munchkin's little story! Yousound like a great bunny parent! Most rabbits hate to be picked up soit's nothing your doing wrong. I think she loves you with all thelicking and purring! Sounds like she's really settled in! 

Do you know how old she is? You could give hera bit of appleas a treat (if she's old enough to handle fruits)or a tsp ofold fashioned oats.


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ienjoyed reading munchkin's little story! You sound like a great bunnyparent! Most rabbits hate to be picked up so it's nothing your doingwrong. I think she loves you with all the licking and purring! Soundslike she's really settled in!
> 
> Do you know how old she is? You could give hera bit of appleas a treat (if she's old enough to handle fruits)or a tsp ofold fashioned oats.



She is just over 11 weeks old but appears to be growing like a weed. Idon't know what ages are appropriate to introduce fruits and vegetablesbut when I go grocery shopping next week, I'll look into getting hersome fruit and veggies. I was thinking about trying out fresh parsleyand/or romaine lettuce for her.

Come to think of it, Daddy could use some fruits and veggies in HIS diet as well....heh.

Thanks for reading. Munchkin has made a big difference in my life since coming into it. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

I would wait a little longer to startintroducing vegetables and fruit because at 11weeks their digestionsystem is a little too tender. Maybeat at 16 weeks?

Isn't it amazing? I still don't know how a little 2.4 pound creaturecould change my life so much. I realized I need her more then she needsme after her little gas scare! Rabbits are truely angels sent to earth.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I just bought Critter Carrots made by Oxbow. They look like big pieces of pellets.

So far three of our fourlove them, Jackie the Fuss Bucket putit in her mouth then threw it out. She'll be sorry onceWilbur goes and takes it away from her and eats it.

Soooska :apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Iwould wait a little longer to start introducing vegetables and fruitbecause at 11weeks their digestion system is a little too tender.Maybeat at 16 weeks?
> 
> Isn't it amazing? I still don't know how a little 2.4 pound creaturecould change my life so much. I realized I need her more then she needsme after her little gas scare! Rabbits are truely angels sent to earth.




That sounds like a prudent suggestion and I'll wait until she's at 16weeks. Rabbits are truly amazing creatures. I think that theyexist to remind us how to love unconditionally.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi, I just bought Critter Carrots made by Oxbow.They look like big pieces of pellets.
> 
> So far three of our fourlove them, Jackie the Fuss Bucket putit in her mouth then threw it out. She'll be sorry onceWilbur goes and takes it away from her and eats it.
> 
> Soooska :apollo:



I think I've seen those in the local pet stores. I'll check them out. Thanks for suggesting it. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

There's also hay cubes. They come in alfalfa ortimothy, although I've found the alfalfa is about 4$ cheaper.. odd. Mylittle lionhead loves these pellet looking things sort of like haycubes but just a bit bigger then pellets made of timothy hay. They'recalled Tid bits I think. 

Stay away from commercial treats that just don't like right. I wouldavoid yogurt drops as I haven't heard the greatest things about them.Stay away from anything with too many grains, nuts, carbohydrates, ect.If it doesn't seem natural, then probably isn't the best for thebunnies! . You can get these papaya enzyime tablets too and my rabbitused to love them and they help with if they are moulting to help passthe hair and any blockages so they have some health benifiets too


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> There's also hay cubes. They come in alfalfa or timothy,although I've found the alfalfa is about 4$ cheaper.. odd. My littlelionhead loves these pellet looking things sort of like hay cubes butjust a bit bigger then pellets made of timothy hay. They're called Tidbits I think.
> 
> Stay away from commercial treats that just don't like right. I wouldavoid yogurt drops as I haven't heard the greatest things about them.Stay away from anything with too many grains, nuts, carbohydrates, ect.If it doesn't seem natural, then probably isn't the best for thebunnies! . You can get these papaya enzyime tablets too and my rabbitused to love them and they help with if they are moulting to help passthe hair and any blockages so they have some health benifiets too



Yeah, any hay product she gets needs to be Timothy as that's what she eats now anyway. 

Papaya tablets? How are they dispensed?

I keep a very close watch on what goes into Munchkin so as you canimagine, she doesn't get many treats unless I'm sure that there won'tbe any ill effects.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Blyre, 

I use human Papaya Enzyme tablets. They were recomended by our vet who is very Rabbit savy.

I get them at Walmart or at the Bulk Barn, they are actually cheaper there. 

Our Bunnies get 2 - 3 a day depending on if they areshedding. They go crazy for them, as soon as you shake thebottle they know it's "VITAMEENEE" TIME (thats what we call them andthat's what the "Babies" know them as.) Are we losingitor what,:apollo: special talk for our Babies.

Sooska


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Blyre,
> 
> I use human Papaya Enzyme tablets. They were recomended by our vet who is very Rabbit savy.
> 
> ...




So, they would be near the Pharmacy, right? I frequently usebaby talk with Munchkin. Small wonder why she looks at me like I'm anidiot some days...hehe.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, yes in the pharmacy department

Susan


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, Everyone. I really appreciate it. 

Tonight, I had Munchkin out for her pre-bedtime cuddle and she actuallyfell asleep while I was holding her. She was sitting on my chest whileI was petting her and put her chin down on my left arm. Next thing Iknow, her eyes are closed and I felt her breathing slow down ever somuch. It was probably one of the cutest things she's ever done with meholding her.

What made this even funnier was when she woke up, she shook her headand I watched her put on her discontented face. It was like she had amoment of bliss but had to act like she didn't enjoy it before anyonenoticed....hehehe.

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Blyre! That's so sweet how Munchkin falls asleep on you. :inlove:

I was just catching up on your posts (I like your blog but I've beenbusy) and I noticed you were asking about Munchkin coming out of hercage. Some bunnies are shy and take a little time to learn tocome out. I usually let them learn at their own pace,although I do use treats and put out toys for them. What doyou do when you let her out? Do you lay down on the floor, ordo you go sit on a chair? My bunnies absolutely love it whenI or my hubby lie down on the floor. Suddenly we're the sameheight as they are, and they pop on over to check us out and oftenclimb all over us. This is how we started taming Fey andSprite. They also liked it when we would sit on the floorreading the newspaper or a book and we pretended to ignorethem. They felt safe because they thought they were ignored,and came over to check out the newspaper and nibble it a bit.

Also, do you have any boxes for her to hide in outside of hercage? Maybe she'd feel more comfortable out there if she hadsomewhere to hide.


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

For the papaya tablets, I used to to use a kindin the bottle for humans. I got it at a health food store. Then, theygot a bit expensive for me so I only get them when she is shedding.

I love those special bunny moments. When Pepsi was a little baby and Iwould be laying on the couch and she'd hop from my lap to my shoulderand nestle in the dip between my shoulder and neck and put her headunder my chin and almsot fall asleep. Then, yesterday I had her out forher little tummy rub (my poor baby has gas ) and she crawled up on myshoulder and layed across my shoulders like she did when she was ababy. Sorry, just thought I'd share one of my favourite moments with mybunny 

Have you tried cardbaord rolls with hay stuffed in them as a toy? My bunny loves them!


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Hi Blyre! That's so sweet how Munchkin fallsasleep on you. :inlove:
> 
> I was just catching up on your posts (I like your blog but I've beenbusy) and I noticed you were asking about Munchkin coming out of hercage. Some bunnies are shy and take a little time to learn tocome out. I usually let them learn at their own pace,although I do use treats and put out toys for them. What doyou do when you let her out? Do you lay down on the floor, ordo you go sit on a chair? My bunnies absolutely love it whenI or my hubby lie down on the floor. Suddenly we're the sameheight as they are, and they pop on over to check us out and oftenclimb all over us. This is how we started taming Fey andSprite. They also liked it when we would sit on the floorreading the newspaper or a book and we pretended to ignorethem. They felt safe because they thought they were ignored,and came over to check out the newspaper and nibble it a bit.
> 
> Also, do you have any boxes for her to hide in outside of hercage? Maybe she'd feel more comfortable out there if she hadsomewhere to hide.



I did have an attached playpen to her cage but while it was up shehardly came out in it preferring to stay in her nestbox. As anexperiment, I took the playpen down and used it to block off thecomputer. Once she saw that the playpen was gone, she immediatelyhopped out of her cage and went full bore around the living room. I'mat a loss to explain it except that maybe she felt that the playpen wasa barrier that kept her from being around me, as unfortunately (andinintentionally)conceited as that might sound.

I try to lie down on the carpet so she can come around me but it's notalways easy for me to get down to her level because of recent kneesurgery that I'm still recovering from. I have noticed that she doestend to interact more with me while I am lying prone on the floor. If Isit in a chair, she tends to keep a respectful distance. I do have someempty cardboard boxes that I have set aside for an upcoming move that Icould put around for her to play with in the meantime. 

A funny thing happened tonight. She was hopping around and suddenlyraced across the carpeting near me. Unfortunately, she didn't put herbrakes on in time when she touched the hardwood floor and slid rightinto a nearby wall. She wasn't hurt, but I swear she looked ratherembarrassed. I was trying not to chuckle as I checked her over for anypotential injuries and gave her some petting for her feelings. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> For the papaya tablets, I used to to use a kind in thebottle for humans. I got it at a health food store. Then, they got abit expensive for me so I only get them when she is shedding.
> 
> I love those special bunny moments. When Pepsi was a little baby and Iwould be laying on the couch and she'd hop from my lap to my shoulderand nestle in the dip between my shoulder and neck and put her headunder my chin and almsot fall asleep. Then, yesterday I had her out forher little tummy rub (my poor baby has gas ) and she crawled up on myshoulder and layed across my shoulders like she did when she was ababy. Sorry, just thought I'd share one of my favourite moments with mybunny
> 
> Have you tried cardbaord rolls with hay stuffed in them as a toy? My bunny loves them!



Munchkin will lay across my chest when I'm petting her but her favoriteposition most times appears to be when she turns to face away from meas I'm petting her so I'm faced with a bunny butt. Hmm, Iwonder if she's trying to tell me something...hehe. Generally, I justgently turn her around to face me while I'm petting her head.

I've done the cardboard rolls stuffed with hay but she usually pulls the hay out and then ignores the roll....heh

I'll try the papaya tablets though. Why not? Nothing's too good for my little baby. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Silly little girl! It could be true that she feels that the pen was a blocking between getting to you.

When I lie down on my floor when my lionhead Pebble is out she'll racearound me and jump over my legs. Sometimes she'll jsut stop an almostbalance on my ankle part while she happily digs her nails into my leg..(OUCH!).

Pepsi usually takes the hay out then throws the roll around and sometimes shreds it but it keeps her busy!

They're are some papaya tablets that are made for bunnies, not surewhere you, n your area could get them. I'm pretty sure oxbow makes apapaya/pineapple one.

It sounds like Munchkin is a very spoiled little princess!


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, she's a spoiled little bun and she knowsit. I managed to get a few shots of her when she stopped to grab a napin one of her new living room hiding boxes. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's another from the same shoot. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

I really like this one. I managed to snap a few of her in her pet carrier. Heh, it kinda looks like she's gone camping. 

This is one of my new favorites.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:Yay! Pictures! She is soadorable and sweet ! I'd be cuddling her and baby talking her as soonas I saw her


----------



## Blyre (Apr 30, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> :jumpforjoy:Yay! Pictures! She is so adorable andsweet ! I'd be cuddling her and baby talking her as soon as I saw her




Oh, I do, believe me. She's my little boo-ber snap...hehe.

She's in her cage at the moment snoozing in her litter box. I thinkshe's finally figured out that Daddy won't come in the cage after her 


Maybe I'm overreacting, but I think she's getting some size to her. Imean look at her ears. My goodness but they have some length to them.I'm not complaining because if she ends up needing a larger cage thenDaddy will work extra to make it happen.


Blyre


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Her ears seem fairly large, do you know what breed she is?

Maybe post her picture in the Rabbitry, there are lots of people who know their rabbit breeds who could probably tell you.

You could always make your own cage if she does grow a bit big .There are also the possibility of making these very cool looking cagescalled NIC cages. Take a look, very awesome looking cages you can makefairly cheap! 

http://members.aol.com/bunrabtoo/neatcubs.html

Also this site has a ton of rabbit information and a pile of good websites on the NIC cages

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/nic.html

That way, you don't have to break the bank for little, or big Munchkin 

Sounds like she's really enjoying you . You picked a keeper!


----------



## Blyre (May 1, 2006)

I was told at the pet store that she is aDwarf/Mini-Lop mix. However, I am given to understand that many petstores have a tendency to call all baby bunnies Dwarf so as to notscare off potential customers.

I plan on putting together a much larger cage setup once I've made amore permanent move. I found plans for a really nice NIC setup that Iam in the process of getting the materials together for.

That's a good idea posting a picture over at The Rabbitry. I supposeI'll have to sign up at photobucket or someplace so I can embed images.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

How is the little girl today? Petstores dousually say a big bunny is a small bunny because they tend to be"Cuter" so you never know. 

Photobucket is awesome. Easy to sign up and free.


----------



## Blyre (May 1, 2006)

Today I discovered that chasing a bunny that hasbeen spooked by an outside noise only compounds the problem. A tractortrailer came down the street and just happened to blow its horn whileMunchkin was standing by one of the windows. The poor little bunnyliterally started bouncing off the walls trying to run in alldirections at once with me in hot pursuit. It took me quite a while tocorner and calm her down but in the end, I had to put her in her cageso she would feel more safe and get the bulging eyes back under control.

Other than that, she's doing just fine 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

I've had this a few times, espcially withthunder and lightening. I've found it worksbest to stay onthe other side of the room and talk calm to them. Poor Munchkin!  

Hopefully she'll get used to all the noises! Hope tomorrow she'll have a bit of a better day!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 1, 2006)

oh man! now im glad we dont have noises likethat here! the only thing we have is the fire departments firewhistle...if we had trucks and stuff driving by peapoo would go nuts!!the trash truck did scare her the first time she heard it, and its noteven that loud...now i make sure she's inside on the days it comes.

poor little bunny! sounds like she was terrified! you know what thatmeans...extra tlc and treats formunchkin!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, poor thing's not had the best of days.When I get idle while on the computer, I tend to swing my feet alittle. I didn't realize that Munchkin had picked that moment to campout under my chair. To make a long story short, I almost kicked her byaccident. As soon as I felt my foot touch something soft, I stopped andlooked under the chair and saw her. It was cute and worried me at thesame time. But no harm, no foul.

In fact, she kind of looked comfortable resting under there, the little fuzzball 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 2, 2006)

I just let Munchkin out of her cage and sheresponded by doing what looked like a two foot binky straight up as shestarted romping around the living room. After everything she wentthrough last night, I'm glad she's in a better mood.

She's being kind of standoffish with me today and doing a sort oftag-you're-it sort of thing. She'll run up to me, let me touch herlightly on the nose and then run away. After a while, she will comeback to me and repeat the gesture. I knew I shouldn't have tried tochase her down last night when she bolted but I didn't know any better.I'm hoping that she's not associating me with that fear. I did pick herup for a little while for a few pets and a cuddle earlier and shedidn't squirm. 

I wish there was a way to prepare her for the upcoming move I haveplanned for next month. Poor thing hasn't completely gotten used tothis place and soon she'll have to go through the process all overagain.

Sometimes I feel like I'm just adding to her bunny stress. I know I saw her behind a box with a bottle of Maalox last night...

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 2, 2006)

When I let Pebbles out in my bedroom, oh I haveto watch it! Sometimes I'll be walking by thenshe'll come bolting and run through my legs. I think she doesit on purpose! A few times I've had to bail on my bed to keep fromfailing on her! Scared me to death! Now, I almost have to slide my feetacross so she doesn't try to run through them. 

I'm sure she's fine. After I get Pepsi out for her gas medicine, she'lllet out this cry sound everytime I open the door. It usually goes awayin a few hours. Just maybe give her a treat so then she associates youwith treats! 

I don't think you should worry about moving her. Most rabbits are quickto take in their new surroundings, espcially if they are territorialthey're quick to chin everything in site!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2006)

Hi Blyre,

I need to be nosey and ask you how you became interested in Bunnies. You are so passionate about her. 

I love reading your stories. When I first started readingyour post I wasn't sure if you were male or female because you are sopassionate about Bunnies. (Please to all the other men on the forumthis is not a put down to any of you).

My husband is also into Bunnies, it was his idea 8 years ago to get our1st Baby Buttercup, he actually picked him out. I thought hewas nuts when he first asked me if we could get a bunny.

Looking forward to hearing from you and also seeing more pictures of your "Baby".

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (May 2, 2006)

I first became interested in bunnies when I wasaround 10 or 11 years old. We were living in Maryland at the time and Ihad an uncle who raised rabbits in his back yard. My sisters and I usedto help out with watering and feeding them and since they were so cute,we didn't mind these "chores."

My first experience with owning bunnies on my own was not good. Infact, I knew absolutely nothing about how to keep them and made prettymuch all the common mistakes that new owners make. That troubled me formany yearsbecause I loved the furry little critters andwanted one to love and care for. But I wasn't comfortable with theresponsibility of caring for an animal that was totally dependent on mefor its basic needs.

As I got older, I started feeling that there was something missing inmy life but I didn't know what it was. One day, I was invited to checkout this message board that was dedicated to rabbits and I startedreading stories from all these people who owned bunnies and how muchjoy these animals had brought into their lives. I was still wary oftrying what with my past track record so I started reading up andpreparing myself for the day when I would have a bunny of my very own.

I take my responsibilities over Munchkin very seriously and try to puther needs before my own. I might be taking her welfare a little tooseriously but her happiness means the world to me. 

Her living in my home has made a huge difference and even if shedoesn't like being picked up or put down, prefers to hop around theliving room rather than being held, and is stubborn when I tell her notto do something; I still love the stuffing out of her every chance Iget.

Oh and yes, I am male and am proud that I don't subscribe to thestereotypes that dictate that being male means hiding one's feelingsaway. When I love, I love with all my heart and I set no limits on myability to care.

Blyre


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 2, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> Iam male and am proud that I don't subscribe to the stereotypes thatdictate that being male means hiding one's feelings away.


There's lots of males here who love their bunnieshere....






Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2006)

Iknow that, and I think everyone else does on the forum. 

Honestly I wasn't trying to insult any of you WONDERFUL " caring men out there.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (May 3, 2006)

I don't have much to report today. I came homefrom work, fed, watered, hayed and then cleaned Munchkin's litter boxafter making a note to not buy litter that was corn cob based again.It's not as absorbent as it advertised and I end up doing a completeclean on the litter box every other day. 

Munchkin's being very independent today. I laid down on the carpet andshe would run up to me, give a nudge and a bunny kiss on my nose, andthen run off to frolic and binky. I let her out for about three hoursand at the end of that time, she hopped into her cage, groomed herself,and then proceeded to do a serious bunny flop in her nest box and go tosleep.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2006)

Hi, did you find that Munchkin eats alot of the litter? 

When we first used it our 2 little babies, Wilbur &amp; Jackiereally put on the pounds, they ate more than they used for litter.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (May 3, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi, did you find that Munchkin eats alot of the litter?
> 
> When we first used it our 2 little babies, Wilbur &amp; Jackiereally put on the pounds, they ate more than they used for litter.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


Yeah, I've noticed that too and once this bag is used up, I'm getting adifferent type that will be more absorbent and hopefully less tasty toMunchkin.

Munchkin is currently grounded for getting behind my computer when Iwasn't looking, pulling down one of my speaker wires and chewing it allthe way through.I really shouldn't try topunish herfor being and doing what she is, but it made me so mad after all thetimes I yelled no and shooed her away from my desk.

At this point I'm not sure if I'm angry at her for chewing up myspeaker wire or at myself for a momentary lapse in attention. Eitherway, I'm not a happy camper tonight

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2006)

Hi, we've gone thru plenty of cords especiallyphone cords. We put the plastic tubing that you use for theshower curtain rods. 

It works real well, doesn't look the greatest but I say "if you don'tlike what my house looks like, don't come over" actually youcan hide them behind the furniture.

In our computer room I put a small rug covering most of the cords, thenI have a big flat box against the wall to hide the cords. Itseems to work, Daisy Mae just comes and rests at our feet and doesn'tbother with the cords.

Soooska


----------



## Blyre (May 3, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi, we've gone thru plenty of cords especially phonecords. We put the plastic tubing that you use for the showercurtain rods.
> 
> It works real well, doesn't look the greatest but I say "if you don'tlike what my house looks like, don't come over" actually youcan hide them behind the furniture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I should have been watching but I was tryingto make myself some dinner and Munchkin had been really good for thethree hours she was out today. 

Now I have to buy a brand new sound system for my computer because Idon't think Creative Labs can replace just the speakers. The speakercable comes out of one plug then splits to go out to each speaker. Ifthe cable is cut, both speakers are essentially gone,

I reattached Munchkin's playpen to her cage for the time being while Ifigure out how to prevent this sort of thing from happening again. I'mrelieved though that she didn't bite into a power cord or somethingelse with a live current running through it.

Blyre


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2006)

awww it sounds like your heart has been stolen by some bunny:inlove:

It's always a pleasure when you get your first bunny and you get tolearn their attitude and what they like and what they dont likeetc...thats the part i loved so much was getting to know my bunniespersonality,the mischief they get into,then they give you this look asif to say "what"lol.

ican seelittle Munchin is a princess in daddy'seyes ,she is so pretty and it's a wonder why you love her so



cheryl


----------



## Blyre (May 4, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *
It's always a pleasure when you get your first bunny and you get tolearn their attitude and what they like and what they dont likeetc...thats the part i loved so much was getting to know my bunniespersonality,the mischief they get into,then they give you this look asif to say "what"lol.


Heh, I wouldn't be sure about that. When I found Munchkin during thewire chewing incident she was at the scene of the crime cowering withher ears back. It's like she knew what she was doing. She has plenty oftoys and stuff of her own to chew on. Why would she suddenly decide tocrawl into a place she knows is off limits and do something that I'verepeatedly told her not to do?

Yes, she's my little princess and I love her to death but I'm starting to wonder if electronic fences will work with rabbits. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 5, 2006)

The first step in bunnyproofing my apartment hasbeen completed. I bought a baby gate (two actually because theselection I had was short so I connected them together using cableties) and put it in to keep Munchkin from getting out of the livingroom. I've been keeping a closer eye on her lately to prevent morechewing incidents and she's been better behaved tonight. 

Tomorrow she turns 12 weeks old and to celebrate, I bought her a bigbag of craisins and gave her some tonight. Man, was she ever happy!

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

Today is Munchkin's 12 Week Birthday and I'malready getting worried because from my reading this is supposed to bethe start of her ascension into Puberty. This morning she startedbiting and shaking the wires on her cage door, something she has neverdone before. After I checked her food, water, and hay supply, I let herout for some early morning exercise. She was happy hopping around theLiving Room but still shows an obsession for the underside of mycomputer desk. I currently have it blocked off with cardboard boxes butshe still tries to get underneath. Those wires and cables under theremust taste awesome....hehe.

Hey, if I buy her a spool of wiring and give it to her as a treat,would that break her of chewing on the ones connected to my computer? 

I had to use my spray bottle filled with water to get her out fromunderneath as she was trying to climb over my feet to get under there.Finally, I just herded her back into her cagefor some downtime to think about why Daddy would possibly say no and shoo her fromgoing under the computer. 

I'm seeing the need to get her on a playtime schedule as soon aspossible. She's not being tremendously difficult, but there are timeswhen she's a stubborn little butt...hehe.

I just hope that her Puberty doesn't end up being a source ofcontention for both of us. I'll never get rid of her but on the otherhand, I don't want to have to go all Draconian on her under it's timeto get her spayed.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if Pepsi is just a special case,but she never really showed any of the "teen age" behavoir like beingterritorial and grunting and biting to bite. I've only heard her grunta few times when I was annoying her and she's never been territorial.The teenie age only lastsa month or twoif this isany comfort! 

Hmm I'm not sure about the computer thing. Maybe get a big box and seeif she'll want to explore in that instead of under the computer desk?You could also fill it with shredded paper .

The best thing for a raging hormonal rabbit is to give it space andpatience . My friends rabbit turned into a boxing biting mess duringpuberty but was a sweet little thing after!


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Idon't know if Pepsi is just a special case, but she never really showedany of the "teen age" behavoir like being territorial and grunting andbiting to bite. I've only heard her grunt a few times when I wasannoying her and she's never been territorial. The teenie age onlylastsa month or twoif this is any comfort!
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure about the computer thing. Maybe get a big box and seeif she'll want to explore in that instead of under the computer desk?You could also fill it with shredded paper .
> 
> The best thing for a raging hormonal rabbit is to give it space andpatience . My friends rabbit turned into a boxing biting mess duringpuberty but was a sweet little thing after!


That's a great idea so I cut some holes in a cardboard box I had lyingaround and filled it with torn up pieces of newspaper. Munchkin hasn'tstarted using it yet but I think she will. I don't know about her butI'm sure getting tired of saying the word "no"....hehe

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

You could try to put a craisin in it to tempt her to go in it  then she might realize it's kind of fun in there!


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> You could try to put a craisin in it to tempt her to go init  then she might realize it's kind of fun in there!




I put a few near the opening but she just ate them before turning around hopping away...hehe.

It's partially my fault. I kept her up until about 5 AM playing so she's been taking a ton of naps all day. 

She looked so cute laying in there that I snapped some pics of her. Thedate stamp on my camera is off a little so don't pay attention to theMay 5 date on it. I'll post them as soon as I get em ready. 

Blyre, who loves his little birthday girl


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

Silly bunny! On Friday nights I usually havePebbles out until 12-1 in the morning but she's a happy camper binkyingaround! Usually 10 mintues before bed time I catch her laying down andtrying not to shut her eyes. It's very cute!  

Give Munchkin a birthday scratch behind the ears for Pepsi and Pebbles!

arty:


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

I've tried to resize the pictures but this is the best I've been ableto do sofar. Any suggestions on a goodsize?

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

That's a good size. Not too big not too small. What a cutie! :happydance


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

Here's another one 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

Aww! In that picture it shows her cute little cheeks!  :tongueShe is so adorable!


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Spring, from myself and Munchkin. 

Okay, now for the latest:

Tada! Nothing all that interesting since the last time I checked in. Ijust finished cleaning and sanitizing Munchkin's cage. It took meroughly 45 minutes from emptying out the toys and whatnot to emptyingout the bottom pans and cleaning the litter box. I can't believe that Iwasted so much money putting bedding into the pans only to dump it allout about a week later. Sheesh, the salespeoplesure saw mecoming. Once I thoroughly cleaned and dried the bottom pans, they werereinserted and Boo-bers got fresh water, full serving of pellets and anice handful of fresh hay in her playhouse.

Munchkin was a little disoriented with the new setup but she foundeverything in short order and then left the cage to romp around theliving room. She's been surprisingly well behaved today. I only had toresort to the spray bottle twice to stop her from getting in trouble.One of us is getting trained though I'm not exactly sure it'sher...hehe.

Right now, she is working on eating up her grass mats allowing me to finish off today's entry.

Hey, can you all believe she actually came over and chinned MYcomputer? Of all the cheek? Honestly, what the heck is she going to dowith a computer?

Mental note: Change Windows 2000 Login Password....

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

I've been concerned with heat lately as Summeris coming up soon to our part of the countryso I'm going totry keeping Munchkin with me in our apartment's back bedroom.

Another concern of mine is how this is going to affect Munchkin'sbehavior. Up to this point, she's been in the living room and whilethere's little more activity in here than in the bedroom I'm wonderingif she might start feeling more neglected by being so abruptly moved. Ifeel it's the best becauseit will cut down on the amount ofunexpected noises she willbe startled by and that now I canlet her outin a room that's basically been cleared ofanything that could seriously harm her. Plus,it's hard for meto work on the computer and keep an eye on her at the same time. Thisway, when I let her out, it will be at a time when I can devote all mytime to playing and bonding with her.

Man, how do thosepeople who have two or morerabbitsdo it when I'm worried about Munchkin a good portion of day and she'sonly 1 animal?

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2006)

People learn how to balance it..  Lol

Lol! She's probably jelous with all the time Daddy's spending on thecomputer and not with her so she's decided she'd take position of it! 

What material is the cage made out of? Vinegar works wonders on peestains on plastic and can get any stain, no matter how bad out of it! Iworship it! 

I'm moving Pebble's out of my room too for the summer, because it getsextremely hot on the top floor of my house during the summer.

If your worried about summer heat, a fans always good to put in theroom. Just don't face it directly at her. I don't think she'll feel tooneglected as long as you still spend lots of time with her. Where doyou spend most ofyour time? Rabbits do like to be where theaction is, but I'm sure she won't mind to have her own little room toherself as long as Daddy comes to visit!

I thought I'd just like to share this, but because Pebbles is in mybedroom, I don't know about Munchkin but I don't think I'm going tohave a rabbit in my bedroom again... *Four o'clock.. RIIIIP..SCRAAATCH.... BAANGS* Pebbles be quiet! And then in the morning, onetired bunny mom! She also as soon as she sees me move decides it's okto start to race around her cage and rip up her cardboard.. I haven'tbeen able to sleep in since I've got her! But that's ok


----------



## Blyre (May 7, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> People learn how to balance it..  Lol
> 
> Lol! She's probably jelous with all the time Daddy's spending on thecomputer and not with her so she's decided she'd take position of it!
> 
> ...


The cage itself is made of wire with plastic floor pans that slide out.I have most of the wire floor covered with grass mats so cleanup ismostly shaking loose hay off the mats and emptying the floor pans ofanything that's fallen through. 

I've already put a window fan in my bedroom window. It's a couple feetabove her cage so it shouldn't pose a problem. I have an airconditioner too but when I put it in and turn it on, my electric billgoes through the stratosphere....hehe.

I live alone so most of the action is in the living room when I'm notaway at work. However, I've set aside a few hours before I go to bed tovisit with her and let her run around the room. I tried it tonight andshe seems to like it. The only sticking point is that she appears to beavoiding using her litter box right now. I hope that's a temporaryissue because I'd hate tohave to rearrange her cage again. Tobe honest, I forgot how it was setup in the living room now...hehe.

I still remember the first night I brought her home.Hop....hop....BANG! Hop....hop....BANG! These days, the only sounds Ireally hear is occasional digging on the mats, the water bottlebeingused, some slight crunching when she's eating her hay,and every once in a while the sound of her jiggling one of her cagedoors. Other than those sounds, she's been pretty quiet.

Of course, this is one of those trial things. If it works, I'll leaveit in place. If it doesn't, I'll try to come up with anotherarrangement in the apartment. I'd rather make this work because I lovethe idea of having her close by. 

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2006)

I've learnt how to drain out most of the softsounds like her using her water bottle but sometimes I loose patiencewhen she is ripping up cardbaord and I take her box out before I haveto be sent to a mental hospital (I get the worst dirty looks when Itake out her beloved box.. )

Yup, best thing to do is see waht she likes and see what works for you.Sounds like she already has you as her personal human slave .


----------



## Blyre (May 7, 2006)

This is a specialentry and is copy/pasted (For the most part) from another thread that I just posted to:

It is 2:34 in the morning and Iwasawoken (at2:00on the dot)by the sound of my wonderful bunnytearing the living bejeezus out of her cage. Throwing toys, rattlingthe cage bars, chomping and digging, and anything else that canpossibly shatter the silence of the middle of the night. It's quiet nowbut what I had to do to get the quiet back was to rearrange her cageexactly the way it was before I moved her into my bedroom. Once I didthat, everything seemed to go back to normal.

I am firmly convinced that the cage rattling (at least in my case) waspurely a means to get attention and to get something done that Munchkinwanted done.

That being said, I am now going to go back to bed. 


Blyre, the now confirmed bunny slave


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2006)

*Blyre wrote: *


> One of us is getting trained though I'm not exactly sure it's her...hehe.


LOL! And by your last post, I would say it's *definately* not her !

Great pics of her in her box she really is a sweetie!

Jan


----------



## Blyre (May 7, 2006)

Here's one of Munchkin that I snapped last night. 

Blyre






Couldn't you just eat her up? hehe

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 7, 2006)

I caught this one and a few others like it by accident. She's really a pretty active bunny most of the time...hehe

Blyre


----------



## redestarrosa (May 7, 2006)

im hard of hearing, when i take my hearing aids out i can't hear any critters, but...

i have taken to sleeping on the floor in the living room cause mybedroom is a tad too warm even with the window unit on (in the livingroom) 

anyway.. since i taken to sleeping on the floor and my buns are looseall day and night, i trust them not to mess with the wires, (course ithelps i already sprayed it to prevent the rats from chewing on them)...sometimes in the very early wee of the morning, the bunnies that itwould be fun to run around in the living room, jumping over my legs myback, sometimes they would land on me, which would startled me, causingme to jump and causing the rabbits to take off running hehe

they haven't jumped on my back much lately, or perhaps i didn't feelthem cause sometimes i would be "dead" to the world once i am good andasleep

evenstar


----------



## Blyre (May 7, 2006)

Today as a good Sunday. I ran my usual errands,cleaned the apartment, and made a trip out to the local pet store tobuy Munchkin a new hay bin, new litter, and a big bag of Timothy hay.While I was there, I got a business card for a local vet hospital thatcame highly recommended for caring for bunnies. Tomorrow, I'm going tosee what their minimum age requirement for spaying her is. 

Munchkin is her usual friendly, social self today. When she saw mecoming, she started pressing her little nose through the cage bars fora pet and to beg me to let her out for some play time. I did take herout for a cuddle and let her hop around on my bed for a while. When shestarted stretching toward her cage, I knew she wanted to go back in fora while. She's been very quiet today, eating hay and hopping around inher cage. I'm going to let her run around the room in a few minutes sowe can have some bonding time together.

I've been considering getting her a playmate down the road but that's abit far into the future. I generally have my hands full caring for 1rabbit and 2 might be stretching it. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2006)

She is such a darling! With those big ears andlittle baby face she is such a sweetie pie! Ok, better not get carriedaway.. but she is so adorable! I could give that little nose a rub forhours! 

Bonding time is the best time for me. Last night as probably thefriendliest Pebble's has ever been with me. She sat there licking myforehead and letting me give her chin a little scratch and cuddled upto my arm. She can be _very_ aloof at times so this is out of hercharacter!

Jumping from 1 rabbit to 2 rabbits for me was a HUGE shock. At first Istarted to think it wasn't such a good idea because the new baby wastaking time away from Pepsi but in the end I'm glad I gother.With plans coming up,two might be turning intothree.. but I'll have to see :shhhh.


----------



## nose_twitch (May 8, 2006)

What a sweet bunny! And she sounds very lucky, too.


----------



## Blyre (May 8, 2006)

I called the local vet and made an appointmentfor Munchkin's spaying on June 16, 2006. I had to make it a month aheadof time because they won't do the procedure on any rabbit under 4months of age. They came highly recommended by the pet store I gotMunchkin from so that alleviates some of my worry.

Munchkin was so happy to see me that she didn't even fuss when I pickedher up from the cage. She settled into my right shoulder and justpurred as I petted her head and told her what a beautiful bunny she wasand how much I missed her while I was out at the state prisonsupervising the inmates.

I really enjoyed watching her do Bunny 500s and Binkies across thebedroom carpeting and the idea of getting her a playmate down the roadis popping into my head again. However, she has to be spayed and weneed to move into our new apartment so any plans for new residents needto be put on hold for a while.

The new metal hay bin works really well and she has already discoveredthat if she stretches out just enough, she can get hay out through thetop...hehe.

Such a smart girl. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 8, 2006)

Aww poor girl missed you!  Yup, rabbit's arevery smart. Everytime I give Pepsi oat grass she finishes one side ofthe container then take it inher mouth and tries to turn it (althoughsometimes it flips upside down and then I have a mess to clean up!)

Best of luck with the upcoming Spay!


----------



## Blyre (May 9, 2006)

Today was a very long and tiresome day. Itstarted at 12:30 AM when Munchkin decided that my putting a dark sheetover her cage wasn't going to stop her from raising a ruckus over ahalf-full hay bin by grabbing the inside screen with her teeth andshaking it for all it was worth. Her temper tantrum did not abate afterI stuffed the bin full of hay. She was bound and determined that shewanted out in addition to the hay. I understood that early morning/latenight is her time to be active so I tried to oblige her by letting herout for a few laps around the bedroom. The next sequence of eventssurprised even me.

She hopped out and began running at her highest possiblespeedthroughout the room. At first it was cute but then shestarted digging at the carpet, jumping up and then pooping all over mybed before jumping back down again, and then every so often stop in themiddle of floor and thump twice while staring right at me beforebeginning the process all over again. I've never seen such a display inmy entire life, animal or otherwise. When I finally caught her andtried using the dominance hold, she fought it every step of the way.When I would release her, she would run into her cage, thump, then comeout and start all over again. I finally had to pull out the squirtbottle and give her a few shots. That seemed to end the whole episodeand she went into her house for a long quiet grooming session anddidn't come out again for the entire night.

I don't know what got into her last night but she is her usual friendlyself today though I am definitely sensing a change in her. I think thather bunny puberty is starting and I'm really beginning to miss thebabyness quality that she showed when I first brought her home. 

To clarify, it was late at night and totally quiet, no unusual soundsthat I can think of going on. Heck, even my neighbors were quiet lastnight and that's a relative first for them. I really want to believethat this is merely one of those isolated incidents that may neverhappen again. 

In the meantime, I'm giving her extra love and attention that whateverissues she picked up last night won't reappear tonight. I really needmy sleep...hehe

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to bunny mischief! She might be actinglike this because she got changed. Or pay back for keeping her in thecage when she knows your around. I think sweet bunnies turn into"Ware-Bunnies" at night, there most active time.. . They are so hyperduring this time! I know when I waksr up early to go see Pepsi around5:30-6:00 she'll come racing around her cage to come see me, barreldown the ramp and race around the bottem then go back to the top. Shegoes nuts! 

For noisey bunnies, I've found a nice good long run around before bedreally helped Pebble's to dose off during the night. I usually get herout at around 5:00 and leave her in my room to run her butt off untilaround 9:30. But I swear, in the morning as soon as Irollover or move she starts ripping her cardboard.

We'll have to see about tonight! I hope you don't have the little Munchkin keeping you awake!


----------



## Blyre (May 9, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Welcome to bunny mischief! She might be acting like thisbecause she got changed. Or pay back for keeping her in the cage whenshe knows your around. I think sweet bunnies turn into "Ware-Bunnies"at night, there most active time.. . They are so hyper during thistime! I know when I waksr up early to go see Pepsi around 5:30-6:00she'll come racing around her cage to come see me, barrel down the rampand race around the bottem then go back to the top. She goes nuts!
> 
> For noisey bunnies, I've found a nice good long run around before bedreally helped Pebble's to dose off during the night. I usually get herout at around 5:00 and leave her in my room to run her butt off untilaround 9:30. But I swear, in the morning as soon as Irollover or move she starts ripping her cardboard.
> 
> We'll have to see about tonight! I hope you don't have the little Munchkin keeping you awake!



Well, I can hardly be blamed for her entering her sexual maturity. She doesn't get spayed until June 16...heh

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 9, 2006)

Could be hormones, could just be a naughtybunny, or both! . Just remember to be patient when Munchkins beign alittle "Bunincula" (My word for Peb's when she's being a bit off).Hope Munchkin calms down after the spay, and in themeantime let Daddy sleep!

:bed:


----------



## Blyre (May 9, 2006)

I'm going to try a little experiment tonight andlet her run around the bedroom the entire night. I'm not sure thoughbecause I tried it earlier today and took a nap after work. When I wokeup, she had laid quite a pile of poop next to my back. I couldn't bemad at her because it struck me as funny.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 9, 2006)

That could work. If she knows yuor there and is able to be with you then she might settle down. Rabbits can be quit clingy  

Hope it works!


----------



## Blyre (May 9, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> That could work. If she knows yuor there and is able to bewith you then she might settle down. Rabbits can be quit clingy
> 
> Hope it works!




I'm sure eventually an accomodation can be reached. I'm more worriedabout rolling over in the middle of the night and accidentallysquishing her....

She just gave me bunny kisses a minute ago so things aren't bad right now. 


Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 9, 2006)

I've heard about lots of people who sleep withtheir rabbits. I've always had a fear of this when I've been nappingwhile Pebble's was running in my room. I actually sort of tested thisto see what she would do while I was still awake. Whe was pretty closeto me sort of dozing off and I went to go roll over and she immediatelyjumped off my bed as soon as I moved. I think they know when to stayout of danger so I don't think this might be a problem .


----------



## Blyre (May 9, 2006)

The Great All-Night Bunny Run Experiment is deadbefore it had a chance to start. I just went back into my bedroom andcaught Munchkin peeing all over my bed. I'm not talking dribbles here,Folks. She was saving this up for a while. Despite what my temper wastelling me, I herded her back to her cage using my squirt bottle andput her up for the night.

I honestly don't know what is going on with her lately but if it iswhat I think it is, she will be intimately familiar with the inside ofher cage for the next month until her vet's appointment. I love her todeath but she seems to be bound and determined to be naughty every timeshe comes out for her exercise. 

Oy Vey, and I thought going through puberty myself was tough. I justhope I got the urine up before it had a chance to really set. I can'tbelieve that she managed to slip something like this past me. It's likethe Speaker Wire Incident all over again...sheesh.

I'm not angry at her for doing what she did. I'm furious with myselffor not catching herin time. I should have been keeping acloser watch.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 10, 2006)

_This is a somewhat earlier than I usuallycheck in but I'm off work today and had nothing better to do. Well,other than playing with the bunny, of course. _

I had Munchkin out for a few hours this morning and I am convinced thather recent behavior problems are the result of hormones building up inher. She hasn't thrown any temper tantrums today, but she isn't herusual fun loving self. She may be tired from all her activity lastnight but I am noticing that she appears very withdrawn today, optingto either go in her house when she's in her cage or in the hiding boxesI have placed around my bedroom when she's out.

She'll still come to me from time to time for treats, but doesn'tsettle near me. She'll let me pet her when she hiding out but otherwiseshe keeps her distance. When she went into her pet carrier for severalminutes, I grew concerned and looked in. When I did that, she licked myface then backed up and sat down to rest. 

Poor thing has all these changes going on and no relief in immediatesight. I've been reading up on this sort of thing but I'm stillpowerless to do anything to sooth her until I can get her to the vet inJune. At this point, all I can do is be there for her and try toreassure her that she's safe and cared for.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 10, 2006)

Aww poor baby. I think Pebble's is gettinghormonal.. she's been chinnig everything in site! Last night she took 5minutes straight to hop chin something hop chin something hop then chinmy feet. I hope she doesn't turn vicious during her puberty state.

Just give extra cuddles and extra treats and she'll be fine!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

when peapoo went through that little stage she only bit somebody once..she bit my mom..lol..shes never bit me


----------



## Blyre (May 10, 2006)

Thankfully, there's been no biting or nippingyet. I took a nap today and the poor thing got up on the bed with mebut every time she pawedmy back I'd flinch andshewould diveoff the bed and head for a corner to hide in. Ifelt bad when it happened (twice) but there wasn't much I could doabout it after the fact.

I did manage to get her into my arms earlier with treats but once she'dhad enough, she squirmed and I had to put her down. Apparently, this isone of those times when I need to exercise extra restraint and merelymaintain a presence around her. I'm already missing the binkies andracing around the bedroom carpeting. 

They grow up way too fast.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 10, 2006)

I just checked on her a couple minutes ago andwhile she appeared reluctant to come out of her house, she came outjust long enough to lick my nose before turning around and going backin.

I don't know what to make of that but I'm glad she's still showing affection.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 10, 2006)

I love the baby stage. When they get older, they get like most cats.. aloof. Atleast she comes for a kiss to Dad!


----------



## Blyre (May 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ilove the baby stage. When they get older, they get like most cats..aloof. Atleast she comes for a kiss to Dad!



Yeah, a kiss from her means that things aren't totally going chaoticyet....hehe. I just hope she remembers I love her after she has herspay. I was just watching her play and the way she's growing, I'meither going to have to buy/build her a bigger cage or expand the oneshe's in now. The cage she's in now is 20" H x 19" D x 50" L. 

I just saw her playing with her toys. She never did that before. I'mgoing to try and let her run around outside her cage tonight in mybedroom. Hopefully, the extra space will help her work out any excessenergy she might be totin around....hehe.

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

eww...cats!? neither of mine act like cats..THANK GOODNESS!! and theyre both grown up


----------



## Spring (May 10, 2006)

Hmm?:?


----------



## Blyre (May 11, 2006)

Well, I let her out and got in bed. She hoppedaround for a bit, did a few binkies, and then went right back into hercage to eat hay and camp out in the litterbox. I'm too tired to try andcoax her out to play so I just closed up the cage and let herbe. She's been out off and on all day so she might just betired and wanting some cage time. I decided not to press the issue.

I don't think she'll grow up to be aloof. She seems more the "Bunnywith a To-Do List" Type. That's okay with me. I'll always be there forher when she needs me. Her happiness is the most important thing to me.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 11, 2006)

Tonight was a great night for myself andMunchkin. She was feeling friendly and playful and I was needing abreak from worrying about her impending teens and the June spay.

For the first time since I got her, Munchkin actually did a bunny flopwhile I was petting her. I just started rubbing the base of her earsand head and next thing I know, she had flopped and pancaked with hereyes closed. I felt so happy that she was finally getting a day whereshe wasn't in a bad mood due to building hormones. I wish I could havegotten a picture of the flop but as with sweet moments such as these,it came and went very quickly.

Later, she supervised me as I gave her cage a light cleaning and herlitter box a more moderate once over. I've discovered that if she seeswhat I'm doing, she is less prone to throw a fit over it later when I'mtrying to sleep...hehe.

My Sweetie earned her Craisins tonight. I'd have given her the wholebag for being as good as she was but that would probably spoil herappetite for her real food.

Again, tonight was a great night for Munchkin and myself. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 12, 2006)

I wish I had something interesting to posttonight but things are really normal around here. Munchkin was outearlier and she played and gave me kisses every chance she got andsplit her out time between playing around me and dining in her cage. Ieven let her out earlier while I took a nap and she was a perfectangel. At least that's what my instincts are telling since I sawnothing obviously out of place when I woke up.

She's being as affectionate and playful as I've ever known her to beand even playing with her toys and racing around her cage. Thismorning, she saw me wake up and ran laps around her cage and mobbed herdoors trying to get me to let her out. When I got home from work, shedid almost the same thing.

My little girl is definitely in a better mood right now. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 12, 2006)

Glad you had a good day yesterday! Rabbits canhave their off days, like people do! We need more pictures of Munchkinthough! Please?

:happydance


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 12, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Glad you had a good day yesterday! Rabbits can have theiroff days, like people do! We need more pictures of Munchkin though!Please?
> 
> :happydance


:yeahthatpictures!:wink:


----------



## Blyre (May 12, 2006)

I'm sorry about the lack of recent pictures,Guys, but my time has been slowly shrinking due to the upcoming moveand more responsibilities given me at work. In other words, I'm wipedwhen I get in the door. I give Munchkin her out time but I end upfalling asleep while she's romping around the bedroom.

Excuses aside, I promise to make some time this weekend to get some pictures ready. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

Munchkin was a good girl today though she'sstarting to show that moodiness streak she had last week. She wasprobably irked because I had to leave for a while this morning to meetwith her vet about her being boarded later this year due to acommittment of mine.

We were playing and I gave her a mock growl. There was no way I'd knowthat she would instantly bolt to her cage and hide in her box. Usuallyshe'll binky away from me then come back to play some more. Anotherpossibility is that we've been having on and off thunderstorms todayand she might be getting freaked out.

Anyway, here are some pics of her out at play today:












I'll be posting some Litter Box shots shortly. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

Here are some shots of her posing in her Litter Box. She's so cute when she poses. 
























































I'll try to be more punctual with the pics in the future. Enjoy! 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

Spring did me a really good turn today and putme on to some local breeders and one of the closest breeds Flemish. Icalled up the closest breeder, nice lady, and she told me that shewould have a litter ready for sale in about three months. Know whatthis means? Hehe, in about 3-4 months, there may be a big Flemish boyin my home as a pal for Munchkin.

Mad Props to Spring for looking out. 

Blyre, who notes that there's big and then there's FLEMISH big...hehe

PS: No more Pet Store animalsfor me. As of now, I getmyanimals directly from Breeders. I'll get my supplies fromthe PSs but that's about it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 13, 2006)

aww.. look at her ears!!! theyre big!! and adorable!! how cute!:inlove:

new flemish bunny! yay! youre so lucky!! :bunnyheart


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

Yay!! Pictures!! There's Daddy's little girl!She is so sweet! After looking at Flemish Pictures, I'm starting tothink you already have one on your hands!  Look at those ears! Here'sa website that a person on this board has about Flemish's to see thepictures:

http://www.seltenrightfarmfgr.com/flemisstock.html

Her ears are my favourite feature!  Hehe she has cute little feet! How big is she? Do you know how much she weighs?

Thought you might like a website on information about care, background and very cute baby pictures of Flemmies! 

http://sunnyoaksrabbits.tripod.com/id1.html

I hope it's true bunny love! When the little fellowcomes!:hug2We'll needTRIPLE the pictures though ofMunchkin and her new to be boyfriend! . Daddy'll have to share hislittle girl with someoen else! :love:

Your welcome, Glad to help!:thumbup


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

I haven't weighed or had her weighed yet, but Iwould venture that she is probably between 2-4 pounds approximate.She's definitely not overweight though I confess to not knowing exactlyhow much she should be weighing at around 13 weeks old. 

When she really stretches out, she could probably go a good 12-14inches from nose to tail. Heh, when she bunches up she's all ears andfeet and she's so good at the sitting pretty pose that it just tugs atmy heart when I see it.

I'll have more exact numbers when she goes in for her Vet appointment on June 16. 

Oh she was so sweet a little bit ago. I was stroking her back verygently and she just turned aroundand pushed her head under myhand. So, for about a half-hour, she got her head and ears rubbed. Shejust put her head down and closed her eyes. It was so sweet. It wasthen I noticed that the fur at the tips of her ears are slightly darkerthan the rest of her, possibly her Dwarf side. She only stopped me frompetting her twice, for scratching itches, and then it was back to morehead rubs.

I feel bad that I can't spend all my time with her, but I try to makeup for it when Weekends come around. I'm sure she doesn't begrudge methat but I feel bad when I'm home and I have to leave her in her cageto entertain herself while I'm doing other stuff in the apartment.

She still doesn't care much for being held and even less so for beingput down on the floor again and I'm trying to respect her preferences.It's just so hard when she's that darned cute! hehehe.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

Munchkin's exercise time was cut short by anexceptionally loud crash of thunder from the storm that's passingthrough our area. As soon as I heard it, I ran back to check on her andfound her hunkered down on top of her house looking more than a littlefearful. I didn't want to increase her fear by picking her up (sinceshe was already in her cage) so I just gave her several gentle pets onher head and spoke quietly reassuring her that it was only thunder andit couldn't get her.

When she gets like that, the only thing to do is close up her cage and let her relax until she feels it's safe again. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

She's so sweet . Pepsi as soon as I startpetting her she melts to the floor and wants me to put my head on her(she loves it when I do this and will close her eyes and purr). Mostrabbits hate being picked up, I know my two do!

Is thunder constant? I've found if it's around halloween andfirecracker time and Pepsi seems bothered by it I just play some quietmusic and she seems to like that. Poor girl scared of thunder .


----------



## Blyre (May 14, 2006)

It's early Sunday Morning and I just putMunchkin up after letting her run around the bedroom all night. She'snot an exceptionally large rabbit right now but when she's doing Bunny500s across the bed, down to the floor, around the bed, and then upagain, it sounds like cattle being stampeded right next to my ear. I'veresigned myself that this is the price for letting her come out.:caffeine

Heh, a couple times she woke me up by licking my arm when she wouldscare herself and come running to me. I thought that was hilarious.

It occurs to me that she's not the only one who hasn't developed a routine yet to cope with this living situation...hmm.

Before I forget, her ears are rather large. I'm starting towonder if maybe the pet store gave me bad information on her breeding.I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time. What is it with retail anyway?You would think that their employees would get a minimum of productknowledge training.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2006)

Aww lol! I know when Pebbles runs around, I canhear her from downstairs in the rabbit room. Do do do do do.. silence..do do do do do.


----------



## Blyre (May 14, 2006)

I think a dedicated Rabbit Room would be a bighelp for me down the road. I would love to have a place where Munchkincould have the option to come and go as she pleases.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2006)

My rabbit room is sort of a shoe room, storage,ect and is the enterance to the garage. I need my mom to help me movesome stuff out there so I can get ready to design the pens. 

Yeah, it's really great I'm glad I have itbecause I can keepall my rabbit stuff organized in one room and I can shut the door andlet Pepsi run around there so I don't have to worry about her gettinginto something she shouldn't .


----------



## Blyre (May 15, 2006)

Today I started working Overtime at the Prisonand didn't get out of there until 7:30 at night. When I got home,Munchkin was sitting on top of her house waiting for me to let her outfor a while. Unfortunately, I didn't get in the door until almost 8:30so her play time got cut down to about a half-hour. I'll make it up toher on the weekend when I let her run wild in the bedroom without a setplay time.

She's being a little skittish toward me lately because I had to giveher a spritz from the spray bottle over a little carpet chewingincident a day or two ago. She's getting over it but she's beingtentative about coming near me right now. I'm going to pick her up somecraisins on Friday and perhaps introduce her to some fresh grapes inthe process. I hear that some bunnies really like the taste of grapesand so I want to see how my little girl will like them as occasionaltreats.

I really don't like to have to work so much but the extra money will goa long way toward moving us into a better place to live and pay offsome bills so I can build her a better cage than the one she's livingin now. I don't know if she truly understands how much I love her, butI'm sure if I keep trying to do right by her everything will work outjust fine.

Blyre


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2006)

She does remind me a lot of Elf...but they'reright about the ears...definitely look Flemmie to me too. Flemish cancome in that color as well. Whatever she is, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 23, 2006)

How's Munchkin? I miss hearing about her daily activities, it's been too long. we need pictures too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Spring (May 23, 2006)

I was just thinking about that today.. YOOHOOO Blyre? You out there?! I WANT MUNCHKIN UPDATES!:tantrum:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone heard from Blyre? He was postingregularly about Munchkin, and then he sorta dissapeared... hopeeverything is alright. :?

Hey Blyre! We want a Munchkin update! :stikpoke


----------



## Spring (Jun 8, 2006)

I know.. I'm not sure where he went. I hope nothing happend to Munchkin


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

Blyre? I want an update! :waiting:

I need a temper tantrum smiley!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all, I'm a friend Of Blyres from Oklahoma, Yeah I know he's up in Penn.

Anyway, I have some bad news about munchkin, and some good news about another Rabbit named Latte.

Blyre called me last night, and unfortuantly, the cone thingie had stuck on this new hutch thingie that Blyre was trying to fix up, and the poor bunny died. According to the vet, He broke his back. 

Add to this, that Wally (blyre) has lost his internet for awhile, He's trying to get his car payed off. Anyway, he's adopted a new bunny, from one of the groups up there in Penn. 

The thing is, At one time, Latte ( a Harlequin), was once abandoned, and found by a nice family, and Blyre managed to adopt it, But he's having trouble with the rabbit being very defensive. It will give off a sign, It's ears will go back to a point before it leaps.

I'm no expert, but I think this is an instinctual trait, probably brought on from his time spent outdoors. anyway, He was wondering if you all could give him any ideas, on getting the pet past this skittesh stage. 

I told him alot of time, and getting the Bunny used to his voice/Presence, But I'm not a Rabbit guy. I mostly raise Boston Terriers for my family.

If you would like, I can also give one of the mods here Blyres home number (cell i think), and he can comferm this story, as I understand how it looks, new guy coming in telling a story like this.

But if anyone can give him some advice, I'd be more then happy to pass it on to Wally tonight.

thank you all.

Stephen


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh no!!! Poor Munchkin!! How AWFUL! :sad:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 15, 2006)

OH NO!!! Poor Munchkin! :cry1


:rainbow:Binky free little one...:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh Blyre,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I fell in love with Munchkin the first time I saw her.

She was lucky to have you even if it was for a short time. You showed her alot of love.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## adamjai (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Munchkin. I loved reading all about her and while reading through this thread it was very obvious how much you loved her, and I'm sure she knew that as well. ink iris:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Stephen, 

Thanks for posting.  Sorry I didn't see this yesterday.

If you don't mind passing messages, we'll certainly try and help out Blyre and Latte. If not, I don't mind making a call or two, and I'm sure others here will also be happy to do so. 

Is Latte (male/female?)aggressive just when s/he's in her cage or pretty much all the time? 

Can s/he leave the cage on her own without being picked up? 

Time will certainly help, but it just may be that s/he's protective of her space, a lot of bunnies are. I'd spend as much time as possible lying on the floor with him/her in a room or a penned off area, and just come up with tiny bits of treats. He should try and spend as much time aspossible with him/her on the floor -- watchTV, read a book, whatevertime he can put in will pay off. 

Most rabbits want companionship, and in lieu of another rabbit,humans do just fine. It's the same bonding process, though. S/he's territorial about her space, so best to bond in neutral territory. Or in his territory. 

Pass on our condolences re: Munchkin :tears2:and our congrats (and thanks) re: adopting Latte.



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks my new Friends (hey anyfriend of Wally's is a friend of mine) , I'll pass along the Messages to him tonight.

Pipp, thanks for the info. I never thought of the lying down thing. It might be just the thing That will make the rabbit more Comfertable. the sad thing is, He just had knee surgery awhile back, and I don't know how easy it is for him to get up and down, but I'll pass It along to him.

I can see why he likes this place. you are all top notch.

stephen


----------



## naturestee (Jun 15, 2006)

Please send my condolences to Wally.

Binkie free, Munchkin. :cry3

I'm sure Latte will calm down with time and patience. Like Pipp said, if you are willing to pass messages then we can help that way (and she already gave some of the best advice there is). Or if he wants to talk in person you can pm me for my phone number. I have some experience with neglected rabbits. Sometimes it helps to know that someone else has been through it too.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2006)

Ohh this is just terrible,Blyre loved that little girl,i'm so sorry to hear this bad news



Goodbye little Munchkin girl,you will be missed



cheryl


----------



## Spring (Jun 15, 2006)

:sad:Oh no..

I had an awful feeling something bad had happend. Poor Blyre! He did love that little girl. My best wishes to Blyre, and hoping he's enjoying Latte.

So sorry.:cry3


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no, that's so sad. Poor Blyre, He loved Munchkin so much, and gave her such a good, if short, life. I hope he can sort things out with Latte, and can get back on line to us soon!

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Please pass on my condolences:rose:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that I talked to Blyre on the phone last night. We actually chatted so much that I forgot to tell him about how everyone here misses him.:blushan But he was going to call me sometime this weekend and let me know how things are going, so I'll tell him then.

Latte sounds beautiful. She's cat-sized and from the sounds of it is siamese sable colored. She was a stray, most likely recently dumped because she is very overweight. But she's in good hands and will probably be fit and trim in no time. She's very shy right now because she was a stray and nobody knows how she was treated by people before. We talked about how to make her feel more safe in and out of the cage and around him.

Blyre's vet called him to tell him about Latte not long after Munchkin passed. I don't think Latte could have found a better home!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 16, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I don't think Latte could have found a better home!


 :hug:

I'm so glad you were able to get in touch, naturestee! Be sure to sent Blyre our warm wishes. I'm so glad to hear another rescue bunny is in great hands.


----------



## Blyre (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I know it's been a while and I have a ton of catching up to do so here goes:

Munckin's passing was a blow for me as she died in my arms. The best Icould determine, the e-collar that the Vet had her wear harrassed herto the point where she began panicking in her cage. Unfortunately, whenI attempted to pick her up to calm her she struggled and managed tobreak her back. I really miss her.

Latte had trouble almost from Day One and was prone to bouts offearfulness that culminated in her starving herself. I was not fullyprepared for such a stressed animal and ended up finding her hunched upin her cage with full food and water available.

I am on Bunny #3 now, her name is Speedy and she is a mixed black andwhite dwarf with a lively disposition and a fondness toward being heldand petted (when I can get her in my arms that is...hehe). Loves beingheld, doesn't love being picked up or put down. She's been with mesince the middle of July and I hope to have photos and a blog startedon her very soon.

I really appreciate all the well wishes that you all expressed in myabsence. It's been a trying time but I can still see the rainbow at theedge of the storm.

All my Love,

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 15, 2006)

Blyre, it's so nice to have you back. 

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your two bunnies, butvery happy to hear that you now have a new addition to yourfamily. Speedy sounds like a real doll.

Looking forward to pictures of your little one.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 16, 2006)

Good to see you back, Blyre, especially with a new Bunny.

You really had a rough summer, what with Munchkin and then Latte -losing two so close together must have been so awful. Hopefully, Speedywill help to heal the pain. Looking forward to reading and seeing allabout her 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Wally! I'm so glad to see you back!

I'm really sorry about Latte. She must have beentoo traumatized from her past. I know you were doingeverything you could for her. :hug2:

I can't wait to see Speedy though. Hurry up with that blog!


----------



## Blyre (Oct 22, 2006)

I suppose that this should be my last entry forMunchkin (and Latte's) Stories. I loved those two buns very much and Iwill always miss them. But, I have a new blog now (Speedy and Smokey)and I'll be concentrating on keeping that one updated with newinformation.

I want to close this out by saying that I want to leave this blog as amemorial to my first two buns and all the love I gave them. 

Blyre


----------

